# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Selling books?

## westkyle

What website do you guys recommend to connect with people to sell books?  I have some books I'd like to get rid of for at least 50 percent of the books price.

----------


## Cleaner44

I used to use this:
http://www.paperbackswap.com/index.php

----------


## dannno

You could also try amazon.

----------


## VIDEODROME

It might depend on what books you have.  Paperbacks?  Hardcover?  Fiction?  Non-Fiction?  If they're a particular genre you might find a store that specializes in that type of book.  

Also, I interned at a bookstore and they liked to move books through different websites.  You might consider ALIBRIS.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Whatever you do, don't use "Abebooks."

All around horrible.

----------


## angelatc

> Whatever you do, don't use "Abebooks."
> 
> All around horrible.



They're a subsidiary of Amazon.

----------


## oyarde

> What website do you guys recommend to connect with people to sell books?  I have some books I'd like to get rid of for at least 50 percent of the books price.


Why not just list them yourself somewhere if you wish that high of a return ?

----------


## westkyle

> Why not just list them yourself somewhere if you wish that high of a return ?


Well that's the plan.  I didn't know if there was a website that I had no knowledge of existed that might make it easier to sell.

----------


## Acala

> Whatever you do, don't use "Abebooks."
> 
> All around horrible.


I buy tons of books through them and am generally satisfied.  There is an occasional erroneous description, but the many awesome bargains more than make up for it.  What do you see as the problems?

----------


## oyarde

> Well that's the plan.  I didn't know if there was a website that I had no knowledge of existed that might make it easier to sell.


I might just try Craigslist thingy.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I buy tons of books through them and am generally satisfied.  There is an occasional erroneous description, but the many awesome bargains more than make up for it.  What do you see as the problems?


I ordered a few books from them and they never arrived. I contacted them numerous times, the seller numerous times, and never got a response from either. They do still spam me to this day though.

Many people recommend them, especially for college text books, but I will never do business with them again.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> They're a subsidiary of Amazon.


Didn't know that.

Another reason not to use them.

I'm a little surprised at their customer service response, or lack thereof, with it being a subsidiary of Amazon. I messaged them (the seller and Abebooks) just about weekly for two months. Never even got a generic response.

----------


## Acala

> I ordered a few books from them and they never arrived. I contacted them numerous times, the seller numerous times, and never got a response from either. They do still spam me to this day though.
> 
> Many people recommend them, especially for college text books, but I will never do business with them again.


Never had this problem and I have ordered over a hundred books through them.

As for being a subsidiary of Amazon, why would I care?  Just this morning I was looking for a book for my Dad (after not finiding it in two local bookstores).  Amazon wanted $17 bucks for the softcover plus shipping.  ABE had multiple HARDCOVER copies for $3 and free shipping.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Never had this problem and I have ordered over a hundred books through them.
> 
> As for being a subsidiary of Amazon, why would I care?  Just this morning I was looking for a book for my Dad (after not finiding it in two local bookstores).  Amazon wanted $17 bucks for the softcover plus shipping.  ABE had multiple HARDCOVER copies for $3 and free shipping.


Amazon is a piece of $#@! company. They sell your information quicker than you can type it in. Anything affiliated with them is tainted in my eyes. They've sold their souls long ago and I would happily piss on the ashes of what once was their fortune. As well as their subsidiaries, proxies, and related operations.

As I mentioned with Abe Books, the reason I do not do business with them (before I found out that they are related to Amazon) is because they have godawful service yet have the resources to spam me incessantly (to this day!). I just emptied out my inbox or I'd take a screen shot. What seemed like every other message was Abe Books spam. Politely I inquired on the status of my order, never heard a thing back. I messaged them at least half a dozen times. I'm glad you like them. They've lost my business. A few cheap books here and there, you can afford to take the chances. I would strongly discourage buying anything over what one can afford to lose. Buy a couple hundred dollar book, for instance, and it doesn't arrive, you'd think you were trying to get a hold of Bezos himself the way your inquiries are subsequently ignored.

----------


## Suzu

I've been an Amazon seller for over a decade and even longer on half.com. I prefer half.com for the lower fees but stuff doesn't sell as fast there.

----------


## Acala

> Amazon is a piece of $#@! company. They sell your information quicker than you can type it in. Anything affiliated with them is tainted in my eyes. They've sold their souls long ago and I would happily piss on the ashes of what once was their fortune. As well as their subsidiaries, proxies, and related operations.
> 
> As I mentioned with Abe Books, the reason I do not do business with them (before I found out that they are related to Amazon) is because they have godawful service yet have the resources to spam me incessantly (to this day!). I just emptied out my inbox or I'd take a screen shot. What seemed like every other message was Abe Books spam. Politely I inquired on the status of my order, never heard a thing back. I messaged them at least half a dozen times. I'm glad you like them. They've lost my business. A few cheap books here and there, you can afford to take the chances. I would strongly discourage buying anything over what one can afford to lose. Buy a couple hundred dollar book, for instance, and it doesn't arrive, you'd think you were trying to get a hold of Bezos himself the way your inquiries are subsequently ignored.


Wow.  I have never gotten a single bit of spam from ABE.  Nothing.  That is really odd.  

As for Amazon selling my information, I assume that everything I do on the internet is public information and I act accordingly.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've never really had a problem with Amazon myself. Never any spam related to them that I can tell.

Some of those sellers stand by their stuff too and bend over backwards to make sure that you're a happy camper. I ordered a dumb old case for my phone and it didn't fit correctly and the seller kept sending me more until it fit right. Heck, they probably blew more money in time and shipping than the thing was worth. Not to mention the loss on the first two...which I did actually return. I'm waiting on a Michael Kors watch at the moment so hopefully that goes well because it wasn't cheap...although, to me, it seems like you're paying for the name. It's stainless steel for crying out loud.

----------


## Natural Citizen

We should have a bookshelf thread around here while I'm thinking of it for people to share good books.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Wow.  I have never gotten a single bit of spam from ABE.  Nothing.  That is really odd.  
> 
> As for Amazon selling my information, I assume that everything I do on the internet is public information and I act accordingly.




Lol

----------


## MadelineJ

Only amazon for me!

----------


## erowe1

Amazon.

----------


## angelatc

Amazon.

----------


## oyarde

I usually buy my books and for the Grand Kids at yard sales , used book stores , stuff like that .

----------


## Carson

We've got a book store near me that buys books. I don't think they would pay near 50%. 

The place is called *Half Priced Books*.

https://www.hpb.com/

They might be a good place to unload some of them.

----------


## erowe1

OP: What did you mean by 50%?

Did you mean 50% of the full retail price of the books new? If so, that's unrealistic.

Or did you mean that you get 50% of what they sell for from whatever store/site you use? If the latter, then if you sell on Amazon you get 85% of what it sells for, if you disregard whatever the difference is between the $3.99 you automatically get for shipping and whatever the actual shipping charge is for you.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Wow.  I have never gotten a single bit of spam from ABE.  Nothing.  That is really odd.  
> 
> As for Amazon selling my information, I assume that everything I do on the internet is public information and I act accordingly.


I like Amazon too.

As to used books, try:  http://used.addall.com  there is also http://new.addall.com  These are meta-search engines for bookstores and will give you a going price and allow you to score the lowest price out there.  Sometimes significantly less than Amazon's best used price.

As to ABEBOOKS, I've never received spam from them before.  suggest you check your account setting, because I bet you opted into getting mail from them about specials, etc.  They did e-mail a notice about a month ago that someone had listed a book I'd put in a search request with them for about 6 years ago.  I bought it instantly!  Been looking for that book for about 20 years!

-t

----------


## Carson

> I ordered a few books from them and they never arrived. I contacted them numerous times, the seller numerous times, and never got a response from either. They do still spam me to this day though.
> 
> Many people recommend them, especially for college text books, but I will never do business with them again.


Maybe give the opt out button a try at the bottom of one of your emails. Most reputable companies that will be the last time you hear from them unless you want to opt back in.

----------


## angelatc

> They did e-mail a notice about a month ago that someone had listed a book I'd put in a search request with them for about 6 years ago.  I bought it instantly!  Been looking for that book for about 20 years!
> 
> -t


That's sweet!   I haven't been to Half.com for many years, but they used to offer that feature.  But they would expire the search after some ridiculously short amount og time - a month maybe?  So you had to go back and keep resetting your search.  I gave up pretty quickly.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Lol


That isn't Amazon selling your information. Its them using a subsidiary to advertise to someone who signed up for their service. It'd be like you signing up for Ron Paul 2012 and getting pissed off Campaign For Liberty sent you mail. They're both ran by the same people, more or less.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> That isn't Amazon selling your information. Its them using a subsidiary to advertise to someone who signed up for their service. It'd be like you signing up for Ron Paul 2012 and getting pissed off Campaign For Liberty sent you mail. They're both ran by the same people, more or less.


Amazon does sell your information. (this is all aside from the point on why I dislike abebooks, though I believe earlier I touched on this (why, in part, I dislike Amazon)

I never voluntarily agree for a website to send me mail, aside from for political purposes. I used Abebooks and would never have left the box checked to send me offers of special deals. It's a pet peeve of mine and I'm lightweight OCD with these companies and what they offer. I don't do standard installs, etc, I go through and see what exactly they are offering. That is besides the point on why I dislike Abebooks (them spamming me while not being able to respond to simple inquiries was annoying, though). I ordered a book, it never came. I contacted the seller to no avail, contacted Abebooks to no avail, both multiple times. I'm just telling people, if you cannot afford to lose what you are spending on a book, don't use their services. It was worse than even attempting to contact Bezos as at least then I'd probably get some autobot response. I got not a single response from Abebooks.

ETA: But to this day, they do send me special offers of free shipping... or whatever.

----------

